# DNS Weiterleitung + .htaccess?



## Frederik (22. Nov. 2011)

Hollah.


Ich hab da gerade ein Verständnisproblem.
Bei Hosteurope betreibe ich einen kleinen VServer auf welchem einige Domains laufen.

Ein Bekannter hat eine Domain + Webspace bei server4you.
Nun möchte er seine Seite bei mir hosten, die Domain jedoch bei Server4you belassen da er sein Mailkonto nicht umziehen möchte.

Per DNS-Eintrag möchte er nun auf meinen Server weiterleiten, sodass *www.seinedomain.de* auf meine Domain *www.meinedomain.de/customer/kunde123* zeigt.


Nach dem Aufruf von *www.seinedomain.de* müsste in der Adresszeile des Browsers dann aber meine URL w*ww.meinedomain.de/customer/kunde123* erscheinen, richtig?

Jetzt stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich im oben genannten Fall per .htaccess meine Domain umbenennen kann so zu sagen?



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frederik (22. Nov. 2011)

Okay, anderes Problem.


Die Domain www.seinedomain.de zeigt jetzt auf meinen Server mit der IP "11.22.33.44".

Beim Aufruf von www.seinedomain.de wird jedoch eine bereits bestehende Seite auf meinem Server angezeigt.

Ein seperater Kunde ist angelegt, als auch eine seperate Homepage zu diesem Kunden. Wie lasse ich jetzt seinedomain.de auf meinen gewünschten Kunden zeigen?

lg


----------



## nowayback (22. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,



> Ein seperater Kunde ist angelegt, als auch eine seperate Homepage zu diesem Kunden. Wie lasse ich jetzt seinedomain.de auf meinen gewünschten Kunden zeigen?


In dem du die Domain dem Kunden zuordnest. 



> Nun möchte er seine Seite bei mir hosten, die Domain jedoch bei Server4you belassen da er sein Mailkonto nicht umziehen möchte.


Das wird so nicht funktionieren, es sei denn er kann DNS Einträge bearbeiten. Die sinnvollste der bescheidenen Möglichkeiten wird die mit dem 100% Frame sein. Ansonsten wird einfach eine Umleitung von seinedomain.de auf deinedomain.de/customer/kunde123/ eingerichtet, die dann auch so in der Adresszeile steht. 

Sollte er DNS Einträge bearbeiten können, dann kann er ja z.B. *www.*seinedomain.de auf deine IP weiterleiten aber seinedomain.de weiterhin auf die bisherige IP. 

Grüße
nwb


----------

